# how long?



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

so how long do you guys think until we can get our boats in the water and fish for some bass?


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

im praying that this spring will be like last years. i started bass fishing in the middle of march with success. doesnt look like it'll turn out that way this year, but hopefully it will.


----------



## FABA_Guy24 (Apr 22, 2005)

Not SOON enough! HAHA. Goin crazy to get out and on the water.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I totally agree...NOT SOON ENOUGH!!! Ths year is different for sure...we have to wait out the 6" to 8" thick ice that is covering the lakes!!! LOL


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

i agree with all of you, i am dieing not being able to get on my boat and catch some bass.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

get a bucket, cheap short pole(so you have clearence) and some cheap line and flip an old jig into the bucket.... it seems to help the cabin fever a little......... not much  but its better then nothing


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

from the way it looks the ice might be gone by the 24, o and i tryed fliping lures into a bucket to try and get rid of cabin fever (it doesnt work)


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Going to be a while, ice has locked up good in some places!


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

NO!!!! dont say that im going crazy stuck in my house i need to get on my boat and bring some bass in


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

get your lazy butts off the warm couch and out on to your favorite lake with some vib-e's and have some fun catching bass!


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

RIGHT NOW!!!!!! never stop. ya never know just might get that :B of your life. 
as for ice, well do it to. Ice fish for bass YA never know.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

id guess Mid to end of March before we can put boats in the water this year, April before the fish cooperate.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

"I will cast no line until its time". Im guessing early April for any success.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I know for a fact I will be on the water in the boat on February 25th.
Of course I won't be in Ohio.

As for Ohio. Who knows. I predicted no ice till Dec 28th, 2007....


----------

